# Bariatric Surgery



## debcpc (Jan 15, 2008)

Need help!  Bariatric Surgery requires a program fee to be paid up front for many services ex: dietician, psychologist, exercise etc.  These fees are not covered by any insurance company even though the surgery might be covered.  Does the office need to have Medicare patients sign an ABN for this service.  I was under the impression that non covered services didn't need an ABN.  What do you think?


----------

